# Boat Eye Candy



## Doc

Any boat pics that are interesting in one way or another.   I'll kick it off with this:   
*The Captain has turned on the .....*


----------



## Doc

Brrrrrr ....


----------



## Doc

One more


----------



## FrancSevin

I had this one in mind...; But my allowance won't cover it.






 It's a steal at $ 395,000 US


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> I had this one in mind...; But my allowance won't cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a steal at $ 395,000 US


I do think most of us can relate Franc.   What we want and what we can afford to often are not even close.


----------



## FrancSevin

The wife said I could have this one.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> I had this one in mind...; But my allowance won't cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a steal at $ 395,000 US



Franc, at one time in my life I might have been all over that but these days I'm way too old to spend my remaining years heeled over at 20°.  If it doesn't sail flat ... all the time, I'm not interested.  The old days were fun though.


----------



## EastTexFrank

This is the most interesting boat I've seen in a while.  I think that it's pretty cool.  

http://www.harddrivemarine.com/boats/lc-7/


----------



## Doc

Good find Frank.   I had seen a video of that High Speed Landing Craft pulling itself up on the beach.   Very slick.    

Here's a pic:


----------



## deand1

I saw this happen on Lake Powell, UT.  Operator hit a hidden rock while cruising off the marked channel.  I attempted to tow him to shallow water but the Park Service Officer would not let me take him in tow.  It took over an hour for her to sink in deep water.  Very sad to watch.


----------



## Doc

What a shame.   With Lake Powell water levels dropping I suspect that will not be the last casualty.   Towing one filling with water can be dangerous but I'm with you, I'd rather try to get it to shallow water,and be ready to untie fast if needed.


----------



## jimbo

Doc said:


> One more



Anybody know what this boat is?


----------



## Doc

jimbo said:


> Anybody know what this boat is?


The pic was on  a boating site.  No info.   I love the retro look with unique styling.


----------



## FrancSevin

jimbo said:


> Anybody know what this boat is?



I believe it is a Zsa Zsa Bellagio. One of a kind mahogany Hudson Commuter

 Arguably one of the most beautiful boats ever built.
https://in.pinterest.com/pin/63683782205050455/


----------



## EastTexFrank

jimbo said:


> Anybody know what this boat is?



I don't know either but it certainly is a beautiful boat.  The only ones that I have seen that looked like that have been classic Chris-Craft but the styling is different.  No doubt, back in the day, other people made similar boats.

Sorry Franc, you were posting as I was typing.  I think that you nailed it.  I congratulate you.


----------



## waybomb

FrancSevin said:


> I had this one in mind...; But my allowance won't cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a steal at $ 395,000 US



What I fail to understand is why take a perfectly good boat and install clothes line poles to dry your sheets with? I mean, come on, with all that coin, you'd think they could afford a clothes drier.


----------



## Doc

A couple more:


----------



## Doc

Lord help me ...I ran onto this and couldn't resist.  I'm a bad influence ... really don't mean to ruin the thread but ....it is a nice boat.   

.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Any boat pics that are interesting in one way or another.   I'll kick it off with this:
> *The Captain has turned on the .....*



Greg, any idea what happened next?

Think the hull failed when it hit?


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> Greg, any idea what happened next?
> 
> Think the hull failed when it hit?


No, no idea.   I suspect if the hull failed that story would have come out.   I would not be surprised to hear some of the people on board suffered some injuries.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> What I fail to understand is why take a perfectly good boat and install clothes line poles to dry your sheets with? I mean, come on, with all that coin, you'd think they could afford a clothes drier.


For the record that boat is covered with "sheets" not clothes lines.

 Jus'sayin'


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Lord help me ...I ran onto this and couldn't resist. I'm a bad influence ... really don't mean to ruin the thread but ....it is a nice boat.
> 
> .


 
 Yes, excellent Brightwork.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Lord help me ...I ran onto this and couldn't resist.  I'm a bad influence ... really don't mean to ruin the thread but ....it is a nice boat.
> 
> .



Don't worry Doc, there is an unwritten rule in boating circles that ugly women are not allowed onboard.  Just look at all the pictures and videos of boats, did you ever see one lady that looked like your grandma in a bikini?


----------



## Doc

Here we go:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46EI0Yc8NQM"]Wider 165 Superyacht @ Fort Lauderdale Boat Show - thinking a little further - YouTube[/ame]

Wilder's 2014 entry:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=murRXYLIlzo"]Wider Yachts 32, 42, 150, 165 (Indonesia Yacht Show 2014) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

Another nice boat.....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

FrancSevin said:


> For the record that boat is covered with "sheets" not clothes lines.
> 
> Jus'sayin'


 I always called them rag hangers


----------



## FrancSevin

I ran across this U-tube this morning. Some real beauties. And boats too!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrdTNzDugTw"]Chris Craft V12, BPM engines, Antique Race Boats with Mindy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Check out this eye candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

My New Boat!!  Yeah, it's the little rubber one.      JK


----------



## waybomb

Look up the price on a hard bottom inflatable center console dinghy like that with that engine. Probably 25000 ish.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm starting to like old boats.  This one,,,;

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_M3otwYXkE"]John Carlin's Virginia: Miss America 9 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FrancSevin

This one





 Come on Publisher's clearing House!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Wow!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> . . . . . .



I wouldn't be on one of those boats.
I'd be in that beautiful water!
All day.


----------



## Big Dog

Why did I think this wasn't really about boats?


How disappointing to find it is about boats! :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Too Funny Dawg.      ...maybe we do need a thread like you were thinking ....boating babes.     feel free to start one.   EDIT TO ADD ...never mind ..we have a boating babes thread here:   http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=77864     please update with some pics.    

----
In the mean time here is a 47 footer on it's maiden voyage on lake Michigan last weekend:



> Last weekend’s Rock The Coast event on a rowdy Lake Michigan put this brand-new Nor-Tech 477 Super Vee to the test . Photo courtesy/copyright Pete Boden/Shoot 2 Thrill Pix.
> 
> https://speedonthewater.com/in-the-...qMlbGmUj8x5NZEUago3tCoYKtfO-lQiqv6Frnp3Fxs-V0


----------

